# Vacheron Constantin servicing costs?



## fareastcoast

Hard to find concrete information about this online, does anybody know the ballpark figures for Vacheron Constantin watch servicing? Let's say modern era, 1990 onwards, 3 hander, no complications, movement disassembly and case servicing.


----------



## shnjb

I just saw a Overseas listing in the trade forum that said $2000 for servicing.


----------



## fareastcoast

was it a 3 hand overseas? If so, that would be ludicrous. Patek will service a 3 hander for 700chf plus 120chf for the case servicing....

Patek will even service a perpetual calendar for just 1500chf.


----------



## Watchbreath

Figure 800 to 1500 USD.


----------



## systemcrasher

for the trading page mentioned above, that $2000 servicing fee was for an Overseas Chronograph


----------



## fareastcoast

$2000 to service a chrono is still absurd....


----------



## Bdaly

systemcrasher said:


> for the trading page mentioned above, that $2000 servicing fee was for an Overseas Chronograph


It might of being broken and needed parts?


----------



## systemcrasher

not too sure, but the watch seemed like it was in pretty good condition. But it could have been refurbished and polished when it got serviced and pushed the service price up.

Patek's with advanced II complications - perp calendar or chrono, cost $1500 to service (PATEK PHILIPPE SA - Service Costs) , so $2000 for that VC could've included few other things like polishing and so on.. might want to shoot that guy a PM?

The price may seem absurd but when you break it down, $2000 once every 3-5 years isn't too bad I don't think... if you are servicing it once every 3 years, you just gotta save $2 per day.. and lets face it, one shouldn't buy these watches without being aware of the cost to upkeep it. If you don't want to service it for whatever reason, that's your prerogative.

Although if you got few of these high end watches, the problem will escalate very quickly


----------



## fignewton

This may not be completely relevant seeing as the OP mentioned modern watches. But to service my 1950's ref. 4741 they asked for $4,500. I politely declined, though it is certainly evident that VC expects owners to pay a premium for any type of servicing.


----------



## fareastcoast

Ah yes, I've also heard that VC charges an arm, leg, and kidney to service their vintage pieces. It is a real shame actually as they are a key part of the company's heritage and a vibrant vintage market also helps their modern pieces (of the major watchmaking houses, it seems only Patek truly understand this). 

Since it costs $4500 to service a vintage VC, auction buyers will be wary about picking up vintage VCs so they will either not sell, or sell for only gold scrap value. So the end result is that you will see almost all older VCs underperforming at auction which is definitely not good when it comes to elevating the brand.


----------



## Sassicaia

I just got an overseas auto and I had heard, but could not confirm the service is about $1300. I was told that the overseas should be done ever 5-6 years.


----------



## fareastcoast

So I got an estimate for the watch in question. 900CHF for the full servicing (includes case polishing). If you want the sapphire replaced, it is another 200 bucks. New strap is extra as well (and very expensive).


----------



## systemcrasher

I suppose that is not too bad.... Especially 2hungy for Sapphire replacement..

And oh yeah, bracelet/strap costs a fortune.. Single link for me Overseas is around $150 (Australian dollars), the deployant buckle is around $1500 - I don't wanna think about rest of the bracelet...

But at least after the servicing, you will have almost brand spanking new VC! Although I have heard some ridiculous turnaround times - up to 6 months..


----------



## fareastcoast

Was estimated approximate 2 months. But then, I was also told it would be 4-6 weeks for the estimate but the turnaround time for the estimate was only a week or so.


----------



## ebwjd

fareastcoast said:


> Was estimated approximate 2 months. But then, I was also told it would be 4-6 weeks for the estimate but the turnaround time for the estimate was only a week or so.


Where did you get your service quote? From an AD doing it in house or from Vacheron's Factory? I just sent in a 42009 Chronograph for a service and was quoted about $1,800. This includes a new pusher, although I didn't notice anything wrong with the pusher and case polishing.

This is from an AD who does the service in house. As far as I can tell, VC doesn't push their own service centers, as long as it is taken to an authorized dealer.


----------



## systemcrasher

soooooo.... few days ago, I watched my Overseas Chrono drop from my table...just below my waist height on to a hard wooden floor and banged on the side of the case - luckily not on the crown side, but it did collect a nice small ding..

since then the watch is running about 2 minutes slow per day and power reserve level is down to about 20 hours and crown doesn't wind the watch anymore... aye 

I'm taking it into the Service Centre in Sydney's CBD... I will update on how much they quote on the repairs... hopefully nothing is broken and it just needs re-adjusting... damn it


----------



## G00dband

systemcrasher said:


> soooooo.... few days ago, I watched my Overseas Chrono drop from my table...just below my waist height on to a hard wooden floor and banged on the side of the case - luckily not on the crown side, but it did collect a nice small ding..
> 
> since then the watch is running about 2 minutes slow per day and power reserve level is down to about 20 hours and crown doesn't wind the watch anymore... aye
> 
> I'm taking it into the Service Centre in Sydney's CBD... I will update on how much they quote on the repairs... hopefully nothing is broken and it just needs re-adjusting... damn it


That is bad luck! Keep us updated.


----------



## systemcrasher

Just came back from Richemont Australia.. their initial quote is $2000+, but they reckon it may need to go to the Hong Kong branch and if they can't fix it, will go to Swiss... I have a feeling this is going to be expensive...

And take months... so I bought an Omega Speedmaster to stand in for the VC


----------



## The Naf

systemcrasher said:


> Just came back from Richemont Australia.. their initial quote is $2000+, but they reckon it may need to go to the Hong Kong branch and if they can't fix it, will go to Swiss... I have a feeling this is going to be expensive...
> 
> And take months... so I bought an Omega Speedmaster to stand in for the VC


Lets hope it doesn't end up costing you as much as the Speedmaster to get the VC up and running...


----------



## systemcrasher

The Naf said:


> Lets hope it doesn't end up costing you as much as the Speedmaster to get the VC up and running...


Yer, that will be painful.... if the cost is too steep, I think will take it to my go-to watchmaker in the Sydney's CBD.

Will keep you guys updated once I hear back from VC


----------



## Gary123

systemcrasher said:


> soooooo.... few days ago, I watched my Overseas Chrono drop from my table...just below my waist height on to a hard wooden floor and banged on the side of the case - luckily not on the crown side, but it did collect a nice small ding..
> 
> since then the watch is running about 2 minutes slow per day and power reserve level is down to about 20 hours and crown doesn't wind the watch anymore... aye
> 
> I'm taking it into the Service Centre in Sydney's CBD... I will update on how much they quote on the repairs... hopefully nothing is broken and it just needs re-adjusting... damn it


This is probably the sort of thing the 1185 has taken some heat for, it is not so robust.


----------



## Gary123

I sent my VC Overseas chrono to Vacheron in New York (?) last year for evaluation. They quoted me $1,400 for service if no parts are needed. But it did not need a service.


----------



## fareastcoast

ebwjd said:


> Where did you get your service quote? From an AD doing it in house or from Vacheron's Factory? I just sent in a 42009 Chronograph for a service and was quoted about $1,800. This includes a new pusher, although I didn't notice anything wrong with the pusher and case polishing.
> 
> This is from an AD who does the service in house. As far as I can tell, VC doesn't push their own service centers, as long as it is taken to an authorized dealer.


Quote was direct from VC via a VC boutique. Note, if you refuse their estimate, they do charge you 150 chf...


----------



## fareastcoast

Gary123 said:


> This is probably the sort of thing the 1185 has taken some heat for, it is not so robust.


Not the first 1185 story I've heard about. Not knocking on the 1185, but compared to say the Zenith EP, the 1185 just isn't as durable. Drop an EP like that and likely, it would have survived (this is one of the reasons Rolex decided to use the EP in the Daytona).


----------



## fignewton

Did they really charge you 150 chf just for their troubles? I had my vintage piece sent to them, initially turned down an estimate that was ""1,800+", then reconsidered and sent it back. They then responded and said it was "$4,500-5,000." I said no thank you, they returned it free of charge.


----------



## fareastcoast

fignewton said:


> Did they really charge you 150 chf just for their troubles? I had my vintage piece sent to them, initially turned down an estimate that was ""1,800+", then reconsidered and sent it back. They then responded and said it was "$4,500-5,000." I said no thank you, they returned it free of charge.


So, I didn't actually refuse the estimate, but on the paperwork with the estimate, it said refused estimates are charged 150 chf. Had I actually refused it and went to pick it up, I reckon they might have waived it since they know me well.


----------



## systemcrasher

Ok, sorry to revive a 2 week old thread.. but for those who are still interested, Richemont Group came back to me with a quote on repairs.. I will give you a full break down so you know what cost how much.

Mandatory Complete Overhaul of the movement - $1199.00
Mandatory Caseback Screws - $105.60
Mandatory Hour Hand - $104.50
Mandatory Second Hand - $104.50
Mandatory Minute Hand - $104.50
Optional Sapphire Glass - $176.00
Optional Certificate of Authenticity - $1463.00 - that will learn me to lose the watchbox and its contents....... :/
Optional Case and Bracelet polish - free

Total of $3257.10 (Australian Dollars). I gave them the go ahead and estimated time of repair is 11-12 weeks.. I think it's bit excessive to charge almost $1500 for Certificate of Authenticity and take 11 weeks to repair this bad boy.. but oh well, gotta be done I guess.


----------



## Imni

systemcrasher said:


> Ok, sorry to revive a 2 week old thread.. but for those who are still interested, Richemont Group came back to me with a quote on repairs.. I will give you a full break down so you know what cost how much.
> 
> Mandatory Complete Overhaul of the movement - $1199.00
> Mandatory Caseback Screws - $105.60
> Mandatory Hour Hand - $104.50
> Mandatory Second Hand - $104.50
> Mandatory Minute Hand - $104.50
> Optional Sapphire Glass - $176.00
> *Optional Certificate of Authenticity - $1463.00 - that will learn me to lose the watchbox and its contents....... *:/
> Optional Case and Bracelet polish - free
> *
> Total of $3257.10 (Australian Dollars)*. I gave them the go ahead and estimated time of repair is 11-12 weeks.. I think it's bit excessive to charge almost $1500 for Certificate of Authenticity and take 11 weeks to repair this bad boy.. but oh well, gotta be done I guess.


Crazy and crazy. Do they have to change the hands? What if you still want the originals?


----------



## Watchbreath

Maybe that certificate is hand written.


----------



## refugio

I just saw a write up saying they cannot do "mandatory" watch servicing in AU. Some consumer protection law. I don't have the reference and am walking in the woods- can someone else locate?


----------



## systemcrasher

Imni said:


> Crazy and crazy. Do they have to change the hands? What if you still want the originals?


Well they said to "guarentee their holding" the hands must be replaced... Now, I'm not sure what VC actually mean by that and I don't know why the original hands wouldn't hold..



Watchbreath said:


> Maybe that certificate is hand written.


On a gold bit of paper that weighs an ounce..



refugio said:


> I just saw a write up saying they cannot do "mandatory" watch servicing in AU. Some consumer protection law. I don't have the reference and am walking in the woods- can someone else locate?


I took mine to Richemont Australia in Sydney and they couldn't do the repairs so the watch was sent to Hong Kong - who also couldn't do the repairs, so HK division sent the watch back to Swiss and repairs will be done there.

I'm more pissed off about an overhaul on a 6 month old watch (could've been sitting in the shop for a while, but still... unless it got some serious damage when I dropped it) and the fact that it will take 11-12 week...


----------



## shnjb

1500 for certificate... Wow


----------



## systemcrasher

shnjb said:


> 1500 for certificate... Wow


Yep, don't lose your watch boxes and contents....

I'd imagine Patek would charge something similar


----------



## Tick Talk

shnjb said:


> 1500 for certificate... Wow


Here is the deal with VC's Certificate of Authenticity and why it's this expensive. The watch requiring a C of A goes to an independent department, not part of restorations, and is fully disassembled. The originality and authenticity of each part is verified, as well as their cosmetic and functional condition. The watch is then re-assembled and a report prepared for the supervisor. If the watch is indeed both original and authentic, a hard-bound and hand-lettered 4-page document, not including covers, with photograph is prepared. This is your certificate.

The paperwork that came with the watch when new is much abbreviated and called a Certificate of Origin.

A timepiece can be submitted for the C of A without being serviced. If there are non-original parts, they would refuse to issue a certificate and you may then decide to pass the watch on to the restorations department where they would replace the questionable parts so that you can obtain a C of A. Also, a watch does not have to be in running condition to receive a certificate, but it must be complete.

The parameters for restorations/service are different. Their assessment is based upon returning a timepiece to as close to new condition as possible. They will make mandatory certain service items that affect function, and make optional other items that are only cosmetic. Nevertheless, they apply a high standard to this decision so a badly weathered dial or scratched case would likely be considered for mandatory refinishing. It is strictly "take it or leave it", so you cannot persuade your way around these dictates.

Hope this helps explain the process.


----------



## Imni

Sorry for hijacking the thread but is the service costs of VC higher than other, similar brands? For example, do Breguet charge you 2k $ for a service of a 5237 or even a Type XX/XXI? How much mkore expensive is a service of a chrono to a non-chrono? How about AP or ALS. What's the expected service cost of a Datograph for example?


----------



## jrwong23

I just got a quotation for my Lange Datograph complete service (full movement servicing, no repairs and no case polishing). It is around usd 2500 (sgd 3200) and will take around 4 to 5 months in total.


----------



## iim7v7im7

Imni said:


> Sorry for hijacking the thread but is the service costs of VC higher than other, similar brands? For example, do Breguet charge you 2k $ for a service of a 5237 or even a Type XX/XXI? How much mkore expensive is a service of a chrono to a non-chrono? How about AP or ALS. What's the expected service cost of a Datograph for example?


As a point of reference:

Breguet Type XX Chronograph $1,120
Blancpain Flyback Chronograph $730-790
Patek Philippe Chronograph 1,500 CHF
Rolex Daytona Cosmograph $785


----------



## Imni

iim7v7im7 said:


> As a point of reference:
> 
> Breguet Type XX Chronograph $1,120
> Blancpain Flyback Chronograph $730-790
> Patek Philippe Chronograph 1,500 CHF
> Rolex Daytona Cosmograph $785


Thanks for the replies jrwong23 and iim7v7im7. I'm a bit chocked that some of these chrono's are that expensive to service but then again, my Omega 321 isn't that cheap either. Also, how can there be such a large difference in service cost between the XX and the Daytona? Isn't the Daytona more expensive to buy? Shouldn't that show off in the cost of a service?

Anyhow, I'll have to think long and hard before buying a high end piece. Buying the watch is really just the beginning och your expenses.


----------



## shnjb

Imni said:


> Thanks for the replies jrwong23 and iim7v7im7. I'm a bit chocked that some of these chrono's are that expensive to service but then again, my Omega 321 isn't that cheap either. Also, how can there be such a large difference in service cost between the XX and the Daytona? Isn't the Daytona more expensive to buy? Shouldn't that show off in the cost of a service?
> 
> Anyhow, I'll have to think long and hard before buying a high end piece. Buying the watch is really just the beginning och your expenses.


which high-end watch are you looking at?
the datograph and patek chronograph are completely in a different league from the daytona in terms of price range so it is not surprising that the servicing cost is also much higher.


----------



## Jeffza

fareastcoast said:


> $2000 to service a chrono is still absurd....


Oh, so you can perform the service on a Vacheron Constantin automatic chronograph for cheaper? Post your information, I'm sure there are lots of VC fans on here who would love to send you their watch.


----------



## iim7v7im7

I suspect that Rolex has some economies of scale and a different profit model than Breguet.



Imni said:


> Thanks for the replies jrwong23 and iim7v7im7. I'm a bit chocked that some of these chrono's are that expensive to service but then again, my Omega 321 isn't that cheap either. Also, how can there be such a large difference in service cost between the XX and the Daytona? Isn't the Daytona more expensive to buy? Shouldn't that show off in the cost of a service?
> 
> Anyhow, I'll have to think long and hard before buying a high end piece. Buying the watch is really just the beginning och your expenses.


----------



## systemcrasher

iim7v7im7 said:


> I suspect that Rolex has some economies of scale and a different profit model than Breguet.


Also the mass produced nature of Daytona - or any Rolex models for that matter, would definitely help in this department.

11 weeks to go until my freaking watch comes back....


----------



## DaBaeker

Man! Reading this I was getting all bummed out. I guess I am really lucky to have a vintage guy (for my fairly large vintage collection) He rarely charges me more for a VC, an old Patek, an olde Breitling chronograph and a few others then a small 10-15% on top of regular costs then caring for my Rlx, Omega, JLC. And thank the watch gods he is familiar with and is excited to work on my '38 VC w leCoutre. At least I know he knows exactly what he's doing.


----------



## Imni

shnjb said:


> which high-end watch are you looking at?
> the datograph and patek chronograph are completely in a different league from the daytona in terms of price range so it is not surprising that the servicing cost is also much higher.


I wasa thinking of the comparinson Daytona - Type XX, where the Daytona is the slightly more expensive, though cheaper to service, one. My high-end plans are for the future, since I don't have the need (is there even such a thing as "need" for a high-end watch?) or the money right now but I'm looking at alternatives right now and I'm also scanning the cost of owning a piece like a Breuget.


----------



## iim7v7im7

Imni said:


> I wasa thinking of the comparinson Daytona - Type XX, where the Daytona is the slightly more expensive, though cheaper to service, one. My high-end plans are for the future, since I don't have the need (is there even such a thing as "need" for a high-end watch?) or the money right now but I'm looking at alternatives right now and I'm also scanning the cost of owning a piece like a Breuget.


DON'T look for any rationale or logic when it comes to service cost pricing. Companies and brands factor service revenues into their business models just like automobile companies do. For haute horologerie pieces from ALS or Patek it's about paying for expertise and parts. This is different from the other watches that we are discussing.

For example, I had a Jacquet Droz manual wind chronograph serviced at the Swatch Group USA facility a year or so ago. It has a Lemania 1873 chronograph caliber with a JD GMT function. A routine service was $1,300 and took 15-weeks (waiting for parts from the Mother Ship in Switzerland!). That same movement is used in an Omega Speedmaster and routine service at the same facility costs $675-$710 (strap/bracelet). The JD, I believe listed for $10,200 when new (13% of base cost for routine service) and a Speedmaster lists for $5,500 (or about 8% of cost for routine service).

Breguet sells a fraction of the number of watches that Rolex does and relies on service revenues differently than Rolex does in their business model. Lastly, there are aspects of a Rolex Calibre 4130 that are designed for assembly vs. a Lemania 1350 (=time) and Rolex chose 904L steel for a reason. It re-polishes/finishes easier than 316L (the fountain of youth of stainless steels = time).

Bottom line: When you buy an expensive mechanical watch with a proprietary movement you basically will pay whatever they charge and wait however long it takes. The Swiss watch companies know this and it is an active part of their business model.


----------



## Sassicaia

So what about a watch like my overseas automatic which isn't propietary, but rather a long standing JLC movement which has probably been seen by many watch makers. Worth sending into VC because they have done enough of their own work on the movement prior to selling for them to work on it, or can an experienced watchmaker do the job?

For a refinish id send it into VC.


----------



## heuerolexomega

Sassicaia said:


> So what about a watch like my overseas automatic which isn't propietary, but rather a long standing JLC movement which has probably been seen by many watch makers. Worth sending into VC because they have done enough of their own work on the movement prior to selling for them to work on it, or can an experienced watchmaker do the job?
> 
> For a refinish id send it into VC.


I think boils down to your level of comfort. I would never do it, not because an experience jeweler can't do it, (the 889 its not a rare movement, it's been around for a long time) but because I wouldn't feel comfortable. 
Does anybody can do a oil change to my car, yes; but I always take it to dealer anyway.
just my 0.02 cts


----------



## Watchbreath

:-! This thread should be required reading for all 'in-house-movement-snobs'.


----------



## systemcrasher

heuerolexomega said:


> I think boils down to your level of comfort. I would never do it, not because an experience jeweler can't do it, (the 889 its not a rare movement, it's been around for a long time) but because I wouldn't feel comfortable.


and don't you get like a year warranty if the watch service is done with the original manufacturer?


----------



## heuerolexomega

systemcrasher said:


> and don't you get like a year warranty if the watch service is done with the original manufacturer?


I would assume that you are right. Since my oldest watch is my JLC and it's 1 year 1 month old, I haven't had the opportunity to confirm that but it would make sense that they would do that. Specially if you are spending 2k on service.


----------



## Imni

iim7v7im7 said:


> DON'T look for any rationale or logic when it comes to service cost pricing. Companies and brands factor service revenues into their business models just like automobile companies do. For haute horologerie pieces from ALS or Patek it's about paying for expertise and parts. This is different from the other watches that we are discussing.
> 
> For example, I had a Jacquet Droz manual wind chronograph serviced at the Swatch Group USA facility a year or so ago. It has a Lemania 1873 chronograph caliber with a JD GMT function. A routine service was $1,300 and took 15-weeks (waiting for parts from the Mother Ship in Switzerland!). That same movement is used in an Omega Speedmaster and routine service at the same facility costs $675-$710 (strap/bracelet). The JD, I believe listed for $10,200 when new (13% of base cost for routine service) and a Speedmaster lists for $5,500 (or about 8% of cost for routine service).
> 
> Breguet sells a fraction of the number of watches that Rolex does and relies on service revenues differently than Rolex does in their business model. Lastly, there are aspects of a Rolex Calibre 4130 that are designed for assembly vs. a Lemania 1350 (=time) and Rolex chose 904L steel for a reason. It re-polishes/finishes easier than 316L (the fountain of youth of stainless steels = time).
> 
> Bottom line: When you buy an expensive mechanical watch with a proprietary movement you basically will pay whatever they charge and wait however long it takes. The Swiss watch companies know this and it is an active part of their business model.


I have to agree in everything you say there.

Also, could you explain the 904/916 steel a bit more. I sometimes read about different steel alloys from different manufacturer but I have never got a good picture of it. Also, is the XX using 916?


----------



## iim7v7im7

Imni said:


> I have to agree in everything you say there.
> 
> Also, could you explain the 904/916 steel a bit more. I sometimes read about different steel alloys from different manufacturer but I have never got a good picture of it. Also, is the XX using 916?


I think you mean 316L and not 916....if so, yes


----------



## IGotId

Sassicaia said:


> So what about a watch like my overseas automatic which isn't propietary, but rather a long standing JLC movement which has probably been seen by many watch makers. Worth sending into VC because they have done enough of their own work on the movement prior to selling for them to work on it, or can an experienced watchmaker do the job?
> 
> For a refinish id send it into VC.


From what I understand; independent watch makers are not going to be able to source parts for the JLC or VC...


----------



## Watchbreath

And a lot of other brands unless they take time out to go to a class and get certified.


IGotId said:


> From what I understand; independent watch makers are not going to be able to source parts for the JLC or VC...


----------



## Splinter Faction

Interesting discussion. I know car analogies are frowned upon, but it really is akin to knowing that if you buy a Ferrari, you're going to spend the price of a nice watch every 30K (as I recall) miles for "routine" service. If that's a problem, don't buy a Ferrari. I must add that what I find truly amusing is that VC charges $1463 for the C of A. That sort of pricing always fascinates me. Is the customer supposed to get some reassurance from knowing that the item is sooooo precisely priced? I mean, if it's $1500, you could just make that up, but if it's $1463, who can argue with that? It must be fair! I'm guessing that someone with a marketing degree can shine some light on this.


----------



## systemcrasher

Splinter Faction said:


> I must add that what I find truly amusing is that VC charges $1463 for the C of A. That sort of pricing always fascinates me. Is the customer supposed to get some reassurance from knowing that the item is sooooo precisely priced? I mean, if it's $1500, you could just make that up, but if it's $1463, who can argue with that? It must be fair! I'm guessing that someone with a marketing degree can shine some light on this.


No, that's because the original cost would've been in Swiss Francs - 850 francs for the certificate I think... plus insurance, shipping and stuff... Once that "rounded" francs is converted into Australian Dollars it becomes some arbitrary number.

I'd much rather they charged me 1463 than 1500


----------



## ImitationOfLife

JLC wanted a _minimum _of $1,200 to service my vintage LeCoultre Shark. And I assume that was the starting price for a watch that isn't a chronograph like mine.

Sorry to hear about your watch, systemcrasher.


----------



## brashboy

Watchbreath said:


> :-! This thread should be required reading for all 'in-house-movement-snobs'.


I don't quite get the in-house fixation at all. What is important to me is the movement's quality and what the movement actually does (functions, complications). If an in-house can only be serviced by the M, then you are blued, screwed and tattooed. If only the M will have the necessary parts and perhaps even special tools, not to mention expertise, you pay the going rate or the watch becomes a paperweight.

I don't know if some of the prices quoted for a service are absurd or not (in the abstract). No doubt the manufactures can justify every price and policy. And 15 weeks for a manufacture to get off its a$$ and send the needed parts to a service center in the US? But for me, they ARE absurd; however, I am not wealthy.

Owning high-end watches really requires a financial situation and mindset where servicing costs are no big deal; it's an if-you-have-to-ask paradigm, IMO. People with real money don't GAS about a $2,500 service on a VC, for example, or a $5-10k service on a really exotic movement. If you have real money, these expenses are like an oil change. The guy whose jaw hits the floor over these costs is usually one doing well but not wealthy, or someone who lusted for years and finally landed that grail watch (or worse, bought a vintage piece for which the service cost will exceed the price paid). I would never say to such people that they shouldna' bought the watch, but I really scratch my head. A person scrimps and saves for years and finally scores a really nice HE watch. How does this person explain to the SO a few years later that they now have to spend $4,500 just to service the watch?

This is not sour grapes, or even a rant. I would never spend $2,500 on a service; I could buy one or more very cool watches for that money! If I was really wealthy, I would possibly have a different perspective; I wonder, honestly.


----------



## en914

brashboy said:


> I don't quite get the in-house fixation at all. What is important to me is the movement's quality and what the movement actually does (functions, complications). If an in-house can only be serviced by the M, then you are blued, screwed and tattooed. If only the M will have the necessary parts and perhaps even special tools, not to mention expertise, you pay the going rate or the watch becomes a paperweight.
> 
> I don't know if some of the prices quoted for a service are absurd or not (in the abstract). No doubt the manufactures can justify every price and policy. And 15 weeks for a manufacture to get off its a$$ and send the needed parts to a service center in the US? But for me, they ARE absurd; however, I am not wealthy.
> 
> Owning high-end watches really requires a financial situation and mindset where servicing costs are no big deal; it's an if-you-have-to-ask paradigm, IMO. People with real money don't GAS about a $2,500 service on a VC, for example, or a $5-10k service on a really exotic movement. If you have real money, these expenses are like an oil change. The guy whose jaw hits the floor over these costs is usually one doing well but not wealthy, or someone who lusted for years and finally landed that grail watch (or worse, bought a vintage piece for which the service cost will exceed the price paid). I would never say to such people that they shouldna' bought the watch, but I really scratch my head. A person scrimps and saves for years and finally scores a really nice HE watch. How does this person explain to the SO a few years later that they now have to spend $4,500 just to service the watch?
> 
> This is not sour grapes, or even a rant. I would never spend $2,500 on a service; I could buy one or more very cool watches for that money! If I was really wealthy, I would possibly have a different perspective; I wonder, honestly.


I have to agree that to me the prices are outrageous. But what's worse is the time it takes to get the work done. For top dollar you should at least expect good service, not having to wait up to 6 months for the company to get anything done. You need at least 2 so you can wear something while one is out being worked on! But I suppose that's the price of top horology :/

On another note, with so much marketing and talk about 'heirloom' pieces from the high end manufacturers, no one ever mentions that you are leaving your kids on the hook for a few thousand dollars every five years per watch. I guess they could always just let it sit for a while if they weren't interested or it wasn't worth it to them


----------



## shnjb

Heirloom is obviously a marketing ploy lol.

But I guess a mechanical watch is still one of very few things that are functional and transcend whimsical trends for decades.
I can only think of some jewelry that can do the same and men are not likely to use much jewelry besides watch and one ring.


----------



## systemcrasher

ImitationOfLife said:


> JLC wanted a _minimum _of $1,200 to service my vintage LeCoultre Shark. And I assume that was the starting price for a watch that isn't a chronograph like mine.
> 
> Sorry to hear about your watch, systemcrasher.


That's much better than VC's vintage service starting point...

lol, I'm more peeved off about the fact that I have to get the stupid authentication because of my stupidity of losing boxes and so on... and the fact that I have to wait till August...


----------



## Splinter Faction

systemcrasher said:


> No, that's because the original cost would've been in Swiss Francs - 850 francs for the certificate I think... plus insurance, shipping and stuff... Once that "rounded" francs is converted into Australian Dollars it becomes some arbitrary number.
> 
> I'd much rather they charged me 1463 than 1500


Aha. Thanks for the comment, I guess I should have thought of that. I will maintain the original point, though, that many luxury items have prices that don't end in even numbers for seemingly irrational reasons. I'll find an example in a minute.


----------



## AaaVee

Quoted prices make me question sensibility of servicing watch in original service centre - it won't help to preserve watch value to such high extent. 
I'd go with 3rd party watch maker if nothing major is broken and it's just normal 3-hand watch or chronograph. Different story with really complicated watches - tourbillons, repeaters etc.
As a reference - here local qualified and 'friendly' 3rd party watchmaker (Swatch group qualification) did full overhaul of Speedmaster automatic chronograph movement (had some running issues) just for 70$ (obviously no such prices at US). Yes, I know it's ETA, but work effort anyway is about the same the same. Oh, yes and it was done within 2 weeks.


----------



## systemcrasher

AaaVee said:


> Quoted prices make me question sensibility of servicing watch in original service centre - it won't help to preserve watch value to such high extent.


Servicing/repairing with original manufacture has it's advantage - such as 12 months warranty on the work.

Also, because I lost the damned box and all the papers, usb stick inside the box, I wanted to get the certificate of authenticity. In order to get that, I have to get an authorised person to open it up and verify it. I thought I may as well get it done while it's being serviced.



AaaVee said:


> I'd go with 3rd party watch maker if nothing major is broken and it's just normal 3-hand watch or chronograph. Different story with really complicated watches - tourbillons, repeaters etc.
> As a reference - here local qualified and 'friendly' 3rd party watchmaker (Swatch group qualification) did full overhaul of Speedmaster automatic chronograph movement (had some running issues) just for 70$ (obviously no such prices at US). Yes, I know it's ETA, but work effort anyway is about the same the same. Oh, yes and it was done within 2 weeks.


If I had this watch for a long time (3-5 years), that's what I would've done. But since I bought this Nov last year at an AD and paid almost the full retail price, I wanted to get it done at VC. Especially because I dropped it and wanted to make sure nothing was broken inside.

But I do know a watchmaker (very proficient one at that), who could've done this for around $600 and in about 10 days. For next service, the watch will be going to him.


----------



## Snobbish

I'm pretty new to this game relative to a lot of you guys. And totally new to service issues.
Here's my story I own two better pieces. One iwc one jlc. Neither is a complicated watch, both run fine but when it's time to service them should I find a local guy or send them in.
Fortunately I'm in NYC and have a iwc guy local
I was thinking that I would take both to him when the time comes.

Thoughts?


----------



## fignewton

I just spoke with the watchmaker at my local Vacheron Constantin AD, and he's going to perform the overhaul on my vintage piece. VC requested around $4,500 for the full monty overhaul; local watchmaker replaced my crystal for $385 and found the only necessary work on the movement to be a broken balance staff. For the crystal, balance staff and cleaning, the total is $1,250. Pretty satisfied with that quote, especially after the sticker shock a few months ago when I heard VC's response.


----------



## systemcrasher

Yep, $4000 is starting point for VC Vintage servicing.. More I think about it, more stupid it seems... Patek's vintage servicing is nowhere near as steep.. I guess one of the main reason why there isn't a huge VC Vintage market...

As I mentioned before, I went with VC because the watch is fairly new. For next servicing, local watchmaker for sure... it's been 6 weeks since I left it with Richemont Group... I gotta wait another 6 weeks.. It's the wait that's killing me..


----------



## Watchbreath

Finding a local watchmaker may take some doin.


----------



## systemcrasher

Watchbreath said:


> Finding a local watchmaker may take some doin.


yep, hard to come by indeed. But luckily I have found one in the Sydney's CBD. It's a little family run boutique shop (since 1994) with inhouse watchmakers. Last time I was there buying my Omega, the watchmaker was servicing a Lange 1. I think I can trust him with my VC


----------



## Tick Talk

systemcrasher said:


> It's the wait that's killing me..


The solution is obvious...have more than one VC ;-)


----------



## systemcrasher

Tick Talk said:


> The solution is obvious...have more than one VC ;-)


lol, nope that won't solve it... Even if I had a VC Quai de-Lile or Malte on my wrist, I'd still miss my Overseas


----------



## jpfgiii

I sent a Blancpain villeret chronograph off for service last October .. Still waiting for its return! It had multiple problems and the service estimate is around $1500. I don't recall the details of the work needed but can look up the estimate if anyone is interested. I expect to get it back in about 3 weeks - was informed all work/testing has finally been completed.


----------



## systemcrasher

whoa, last October... that's chronic.


----------



## jpfgiii

systemcrasher said:


> whoa, last October... that's chronic.


Yes! I sent the watch off because the big seconds hand was not resetting and even occasionally falling around freely. Got the watch back about 2 weeks ago: Here is what was done: Dismantling of movement, cleaning, lubrication & assembling. Replacement of worn out movement parts. Replacement of gaskets. Refurbishment of case (to maximum possible extent). Restoration of water resistance. Technical and aesthetical final check. The cost for the above was $1178 (less than initial estimate). Also included at no charge were: Replacement of automatic device framework. Replacement of main plate. Not too terrible I guess, although the 8 month wait was a bit extreme!


----------



## TK-421

agreed.



fareastcoast said:


> $2000 to service a chrono is still absurd....


----------



## IGotId

Does VC list service costs/fees on their website? I checked but couldn't find any (was able to find recommended service intervals). I'm wondering what they charge to service an Overseas automatic.


----------



## jpfgiii

Full service on a VC Phidias just cost me approx. 1,000 USD ... Probably similar I would guess....

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tick Talk

jpfgiii said:


> Full service on a VC Phidias just cost me approx. 1,000 USD ... Probably similar I would guess....
> 
> Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


Good info, thanks. How long was the wait for this one?


----------



## jpfgiii

About 6 weeks - but I had to send it back again as it had a problem with the date wheel advancing while winding when I got it back. Waiting again now - about 5 weeks later.


----------



## Tick Talk

jpfgiii said:


> About 6 weeks - but I had to send it back again as it had a problem with the date wheel advancing while winding when I got it back. Waiting again now - about 5 weeks later.


I know brand reps troll these sites and a thread dedicated to bad service will certainly get someone's attention. FWIW, I think loaner watches should make a return for those brands who want to prove they care about customer service...


----------



## Watchbreath

My former store had loaners, a great looking tonneau, in many cases better looking that the watch being sent out.


Tick Talk said:


> I know brand reps troll these sites and a thread dedicated to bad service will certainly get someone's attention. FWIW, I think loaner watches should make a return for those brands who want to prove they care about customer service...


----------



## jpfgiii

Well, that would be nice, but I really don't need a loaner . Just hoping I get the watch back in proper working condition soon. I will try to visit the AD this week and see if there are any updates...


----------



## Tick Talk

jpfgiii said:


> Well, that would be nice, but I really don't need a loaner .


I'm thinking more of the hostage value ;-) Something needs to incent the high-end brands to improve after-sales service. Right now, in addition to the large initial purchase price, they successfully charge large sums for slow service, so I appreciate this will be a difficult concept to advocate.


----------



## Sassicaia

Loaners are a great idea. Not only as a service tool, but also a way to get potential customers to get attached to new watches. 

No reason for no offering loaners.


----------



## jpfgiii

Well, apparently it has gone off to VC Switzerland for an extended holiday (service was initially performed by VC in Dubai)...



jpfgiii said:


> Well, that would be nice, but I really don't need a loaner . Just hoping I get the watch back in proper working condition soon. I will try to visit the AD this week and see if there are any updates...


----------



## Gokaden

I had sent my VC Overseas dual time in for servicing in early Feb this year, and just received it last week. It came back looking brand new though, and they even polished out scratches on the Ti bezel.


----------



## jpfgiii

Received the watch today, after approx. 10 weeks. Everything is working fine now - although the AD tried to charge me for service again! (Was sent for full service through AD and serviced by Vacheron in Dubai, but came back with a problem - the date window was gradually advancing while hand-winding. Was returned immediately to AD and sent off to VC Switzerland and was charged as a full service again). Hopefully they have clear it up soon ... 



jpfgiii said:


> Well, apparently it has gone off to VC Switzerland for an extended holiday (service was initially performed by VC in Dubai)...


----------



## Tick Talk

jpfgiii said:


> Received the watch today, after approx. 10 weeks. Everything is working fine now - although the AD tried to charge me for service again! (Was sent for full service through AD and serviced by Vacheron in Dubai, but came back with a problem - the date window was gradually advancing while hand-winding. Was returned immediately to AD and sent off to VC Switzerland and was charged as a full service again). Hopefully they have clear it up soon ...


Is your AD a VC boutique or another Richemont dealer? I've had problems with the Richemont service center often trying to surcharge or double-bill work done by VC in Geneva! They correct the problem when I complain but this points to a flaw in the accounting process between the Richemont network and VC itself.


----------



## Bubbs99

Good Lord, there are some interesting and quite shocking stories here. 
Being human, it still does not dissuade me from edging closer to my grail, the Breguet Type XX/XXI.....
I would definitely suffer the service cost for that one. 


Best, Bubbs99


----------



## Sassicaia

Tick Talk said:


> Is your AD a VC boutique or another Richemont dealer? I've had problems with the Richemont service center often trying to surcharge or double-bill work done by VC in Geneva! They correct the problem when I complain but this points to a flaw in the accounting process between the Richemont network and VC itself.


How could you tell they were trying to double bill or ad a surcharge. Were there two line items on the bill? Whats to stop the AD just quoting you 1 price and you never knowing if its the real cost, or the cost plus an added arbitrary cost the dealer decides to throw on top?


----------



## jpfgiii

Hi - it was at an AD. It was sent for full-service initially in Dubai (there is a VC service center there). When it came back, it had a problem (date slowly advancing while handwinding). I took it back to the AD and they sent it back to the service center. The service center sent it off to VC Switzerland. Both bills were for 'full-service' and cost exactly the same (about $1,000 USD) - no details given. Obviously the first full service was not done correctly. Anyway, the AD gave me back the watch and told me he would call if there was a problem - nothing since, so I assume they straightened it out.


----------



## Watchbreath

Yep, better than a poke in the eye.


Bubbs99 said:


> Good Lord, there are some interesting and quite shocking stories here.
> Being human, it still does not dissuade me from edging closer to my grail, the Breguet Type XX/XXI.....
> I would definitely suffer the service cost for that one.
> 
> Best, Bubbs99


----------

